# First class lounge access



## Michiko (May 14, 2018)

I'm going from Albuquerque to Chicago (SW Chief) in a roomette, then Chicago to Washington DC (Cap Ltd) in a roomette. From DC I'm going to Alexandria, so for that 20-minute portion I'll be going coach on the Silver Star. Can't use an upgrade coupon for the Silver Star and it's a blackout day anyway.

A few years ago that sleeper portion of the trip would have let me into the first class lounge at DC even though I was going to proceed in coach class. But I thought I read here that in Chicago they changed that, they would only give access to the lounge if you were going first or sleeper class from the lounge that day.

Is that how it is in all the first class lounges now or will they allow me to sit in the one in DC for a few hours?


----------



## PVD (May 14, 2018)

As far as I know, you have lounge access

from the website:

Amtrak passengers with a same-day ticket (departing) or ticket receipt (arriving) in First Class or sleeping car accommodations.


----------



## Ryan (May 14, 2018)

That's correct. Lounge access won't be a problem.


----------



## Michiko (May 15, 2018)

Thanks! That makes it a lot easier for me.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 15, 2018)

Chicago Metropolitan Lounge and Washington Acela Lounge.


----------



## Ryan (May 15, 2018)

Lonestar648 said:


> Chicago Metropolitan Lounge and Washington *Club*Acela Lounge.


If you're going to needlessly correct someone, you can at least get it right.


----------



## Johanna (May 15, 2018)

Maybe you have a reason for doing it the way you're doing it, but I want to make sure you know that you don't have to wait around for the Silver Star to get from Washington to Alexandria: Both stations are served by the Metro (they're called "Union Station" and "King Street - Old Town" on the WMATA map).


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 15, 2018)

Johanna said:


> Maybe you have a reason for doing it the way you're doing it, but I want to make sure you know that you don't have to wait around for the Silver Star to get from Washington to Alexandria: Both stations are served by the Metro (they're called "Union Station" and "King Street - Old Town" on the https://www.wmata.com/schedules/maps/upload/2017-System-Map.pdf]WMATA map


).This.


----------



## Michiko (May 15, 2018)

Johanna said:


> Maybe you have a reason for doing it the way you're doing it, but I want to make sure you know that you don't have to wait around for the Silver Star to get from Washington to Alexandria: Both stations are served by the Metro (they're called "Union Station" and "King Street - Old Town" on the WMATA map)


Thank you, but yes, there is a reason, the Alexandria Amtrak station is where my ride to Arlington/Falls Church wants to pick me up. And I have other issues about carrying all my carry-on stuff on the metro, although I 'd probably try it if my ride didn't want me at the Amtrak metro station.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 15, 2018)

The Amtrak Station and Metro Station in Alexandria are parallel about a block from each other, EZ walk under the bridge!


----------



## Michiko (May 15, 2018)

Bob, I'm sorry I'm not making this too clear. My ride will not get off work until midafternoon. So I can cancel the ticket I already got 2 months ago, get off the Cap Ltd, take all my carryon stuff onto the Metro, drag it under the bridge and wait 2 hours there. Or I can simply keep my ticket as is, spend the 2 hours in the lounge at Washington Union Station (ahem, apologies, the *ClubAcela*​), and then get on the Silver Star and be met by my ride at the Amtrak station, without having to drag all my carryon stuff under the bridge.

Not to mention last time I visited that area this article was published in the Post:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/apps/g/page/local/timeline-violence-on-metro/2014/

Being a middle-aged woman with a few physical problems traveling alone is always going to make me prefer the comfort and safety of Amtrak. When I'm *not* alone it's different!


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 15, 2018)

Thanks Michiko, makes sense now!


----------



## Michiko (Jun 26, 2018)

One more question - would they let me check my luggage for the 20-minute trip from DC to Alexandria? Or maybe there's a luggage space in coach like there is on the sleepers?

OT - I think I'm going to stick to this forum, reading the Amtrak Rail Discussion forum is getting kind of depressing.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 26, 2018)

Michiko said:


> One more question - would they let me check my luggage for the 20-minute trip from DC to Alexandria? Or maybe there's a luggage space in coach like there is on the sleepers?
> 
> OT - I think I'm going to stick to this forum, reading the Amtrak Rail Discussion forum is getting kind of depressing.


They should let you do it - I don't think there's any policy that says anything about checked baggage not being allowed for short trips. And if you're talking about just checking it all the way from Albuquerque (or Chicago) to Alexandria, there certainly shouldn't be any issue whatsoever.


----------



## BCL (Jun 26, 2018)

Michiko said:


> One more question - would they let me check my luggage for the 20-minute trip from DC to Alexandria? Or maybe there's a luggage space in coach like there is on the sleepers?


Sure. I've heard of people checking in baggage for 9 minute trips. Apparently the only real requirement is that there's baggage service at both ends. However, baggage may end up going on a different train, especially if the train you're taking has no baggage service.

Every Amtrak train I've been on has been able to accommodate a typical piece of baggage that would be considered check-in by airlines. Even the corridor routes without checked-in baggage service.


----------



## Michiko (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks! That eases my mind about how to handle that stuff.

I've never traveled coach with luggage before and wouldn't want to try to cram all of it into my seat area. If there's a space for it, that's great, checking it is even easier. I won't need it for the 20-minute trip! But the overnight trains, there's room in my roomette for one of them, and the one with the changes of clothes can go in that luggage space on the lower level.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 26, 2018)

Quick question, when is you're trip? With the future of the Chief in question, I wouldn't want to be booked in it too far in advance...


----------



## Michiko (Jun 26, 2018)

September. I could take an alternate way if I had to. I hope I don't have to though.You don't think they'd take the axe to it that quickly do you?


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 26, 2018)

Michiko said:


> September. I could take an alternate way if I had to. I hope I don't have to though.You don't think they'd take the axe to it that quickly do you?


If they accept the proposal to chop up the Chief and declare it a "suspension", which would bypass the 180 day rule, then it is possible that it would happen by the time you're traveling. I would say that the risk is not significant enough that you should consider changing your trip or anything like that, but it is a possibility that I would be mindful of.


----------



## BCL (Jun 26, 2018)

Michiko said:


> Thanks! That eases my mind about how to handle that stuff.
> 
> I've never traveled coach with luggage before and wouldn't want to try to cram all of it into my seat area. If there's a space for it, that's great, checking it is even easier. I won't need it for the 20-minute trip! But the overnight trains, there's room in my roomette for one of them, and the one with the changes of clothes can go in that luggage space on the lower level.


There are ample luggage racks on Amfleet II coach cars that are used on the Silver Star. I can't think of any coach car on Amtrak that doesn't have some sort of overhead storage space, so you're not going to need to place anything at your feet. However, there are some California Cars that have airline style bins that close rather than open racks, but I don't think you'll be encountering them.

As long as you can lift your stuff into the racks you should be fine. Here's a picture (supposed to be Amfleet II):


----------



## Michiko (Jun 27, 2018)

Many thanks. BCL - I am unable to lift even my small luggage up there. I have never been in a situation, either on Greyhound or Amtrak, that someone wasn't willing to help me with this, but I don't count chickens before they hatch - it's just easier to check it. Thanks, I know this will help those who are able to lift...


----------



## BCL (Jun 28, 2018)

Michiko said:


> Many thanks. BCL - I am unable to lift even my small luggage up there. I have never been in a situation, either on Greyhound or Amtrak, that someone wasn't willing to help me with this, but I don't count chickens before they hatch - it's just easier to check it. Thanks, I know this will help those who are able to lift...


Sure. I know of a college athlete whose shoulders were so messed up he couldnt extend his arms fully up.

But there should be a floor level luggage area, and at least on Superliner equipment Ive seen luggage placed at the ends where theres dead space between the first seat and the bulkhead.






I got it from here:

http://www.craigmashburn.com/amtrakcardiagrams.html"]http://www.craigmashburn.com/amtrakcardiagrams.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

Many thanks. BCL - I am unable to lift even my small luggage up there. I have never been in a situation, either on Greyhound or Amtrak, that someone wasn't willing to help me with this, but I don't count chickens before they hatch - it's just easier to check it. Thanks, I know this will help those who are able to lift...


----------



## BCL (Jun 28, 2018)

Guest said:


> Many thanks. BCL - I am unable to lift even my small luggage up there. I have never been in a situation, either on Greyhound or Amtrak, that someone wasn't willing to help me with this, but I don't count chickens before they hatch - it's just easier to check it. Thanks, I know this will help those who are able to lift...


I meant that there are floor-level baggage racks. I don't know about storing kids on the rack, but you can see that there's a lower-level to the storage area. I'm not sure if this is Amfleet II, but I believe there's at least something similar.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 28, 2018)

BCL said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > Many thanks. BCL - I am unable to lift even my small luggage up there. I have never been in a situation, either on Greyhound or Amtrak, that someone wasn't willing to help me with this, but I don't count chickens before they hatch - it's just easier to check it. Thanks, I know this will help those who are able to lift...
> ...


Amfleets, single level cars, do not have those types of luggage storage. There's a small space for some luggage at one end of each car. Of course, some people store their bags in the handicap area which, of course, is a no-no if there should be someone in a wheelchair that needs that space.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 28, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > Many thanks. BCL - I am unable to lift even my small luggage up there. I have never been in a situation, either on Greyhound or Amtrak, that someone wasn't willing to help me with this, but I don't count chickens before they hatch - it's just easier to check it. Thanks, I know this will help those who are able to lift...
> ...



Amfleet IIs have more space for luggage in the end of the cars than the AM-Is, right? Thought I had read that somewhere.


----------



## BCL (Jun 29, 2018)

I was thinking of the luggage area section in the floor plan. I havent been on Amfleet II equipment in 5 years, and we placed our baggage overhead.


----------



## Michiko (Jul 24, 2018)

Sorry to bug everyone about this trip again.

I started tracking arrival times at WAS for the Capitol Limited in July (trip is in August) and have seen that about half the time the CL arrives too late to catch the Silver Star. Should I have my ticket modified to take a later train? Will it cost me extra to do that?

All the other possibilities I looked at offer business class although I'm not sure the extra cost would be worth it for a 20-minute ride. I just basically don't want to have to scramble if I don't get to WAS in time. And actually a later arrival at ALX would work better for the person meeting me there.


----------



## jis (Jul 24, 2018)

Why not just ditch Amtrak and take the Metro to King Street adjacent to the Amtrak Alexandria station, if the connection to the Star is missed?


----------



## Maglev (Jul 24, 2018)

I would just take a cab right to the friend's house in Fall's Church from Union Station. That would save yourself and the friend the agony of Amtrak's unpredictability.

Edit to add that I have actually taken the _Capitol Limited _ to Washington to visit a relative in Falls Church, and we just rode Metro to Falls Church. The _Capitol Limited _was four hours late.


----------



## Michiko (Jul 24, 2018)

jis said:


> Why not just ditch Amtrak and take the Metro to King Street adjacent to the Amtrak Alexandria station, if the connection to the Star is missed?


Because I don't want to have to drag all my carryon stuff onto the Metro. And would I be entitled to the full refund if I canceled?


----------



## Michiko (Jul 24, 2018)

Maglev said:


> I would just take a cab right to the friend's house in Fall's Church from Union Station. That would save yourself and the friend the agony of Amtrak's unpredictability.
> 
> Edit to add that I have actually taken the _Capitol Limited _ to Washington to visit a relative in Falls Church, and we just rode Metro to Falls Church. The _Capitol Limited _was four hours late.


That's a possibility, the cab ride. And they have Lyft at WAS too, right? Will I take a hit on the cancellation of my ticket?


----------



## Maglev (Jul 24, 2018)

I get an estimate of $30 to $60 for cab fare, depending on traffic. Lyft might be as cheap as $20. There may be a penalty for cancelation of the trip from WAS to ALX, but the fare is small anyway.


----------



## Michiko (Jul 24, 2018)

Maglev said:


> I get an estimate of $30 to $60 for cab fare, depending on traffic. Lyft might be as cheap as $20. There may be a penalty for cancelation of the trip from WAS to ALX, but the fare is small anyway.


Okay - thanks for your help!


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 24, 2018)

You wouldn’t be entitled to a full refund. I’m not sure what kind of refund you’d get. But it wouldn’t be much as the trip from WAS to ALX isn’t much.


----------



## jebr (Jul 24, 2018)

You could modify to a later train, or you could hold onto it and go to the ticket counter at Union Station (or possibly ClubAcela; I can't remember if they can modify tickets or not) if the connection is missed. There would be no charge for that change if done after a missed connection.

If you miss the connection and don't want to wait in line to rebook your ticket, or you just want to cancel that segment entirely, I'd suggest taking VRE if the timetable allows versus Metro. On weekday afternoons they have relatively frequent trains to Alexandria, and the full-fare ticket is $7. I don't believe there's luggage racks, but there wouldn't be a transfer like there would be on Metrorail and there may be more room for luggage.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 24, 2018)

jebr said:


> You could modify to a later train, or you could hold onto it and go to the ticket counter at Union Station (or possibly ClubAcela; I can't remember if they can modify tickets or not) if the connection is missed.


ClubAcela has the same abilities as any ticket agent. So yes they could do that.


----------

